# Feeding microbes with different sugar sources?



## GA_Bermuda (Jun 22, 2019)

Most everywhere recommends using unsulfured molasses as a sugar source to feed soil microbes. I understand why you use unsulfured.

Does it matter what sugar source you use? Could I use plain white sugar or karo syrup dissolved in water?


----------

